# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Humour : La vido de la semaine de Kat, les oeufs Windows

## Katleen Erna

Chaque semaine, je vous proposerai de vous dtendre un peu avec une vido humoristique en rapport avec l'informatique.

Pour la premire, je commence avec une excellente parodie du Groland, sur Canal + : les oeufs Windows. Je ne vous en dit pas plus pour ne pas gacher la surprise... Mais c'est norme !

----------


## f-leb

gnial le service pack de 6 ufs, mais o peut-on tlcharger un uf d'valuation siouplai (et une mise  jour de ma pole en passant) ?

----------


## baya1

::ccool:: 
Il y a un code pour utiliser les oeufs, une pole windows pour les cuire, mais pour les manger faudrait-il une assiette et une fourchette windows aussi????!!! ::mrgreen::

----------


## Remizkn

Ahahaha excellent! Belle initiative je trouve.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Katleen Erna

Merci  :;): 
A votre service !

----------


## gannher

Super sympa.
Vivement la semaine prochaine \o/

----------


## JeitEmgie

pour rester dans le marketing version Microsoft

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUXnJraKM3k"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]

----------


## Biosox

> pour rester dans le marketing version Microsoft
> 
> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.


j'adore!

----------


## kaymak

++

----------


## Remizkn

La video n'est plus disponible  ::calim2:: ...

----------


## BiM

> La video n'est plus disponible ...


J'l'ai regard y'a moins d'une heure, et je te confirme qu'elle est toujours dispo  :;):

----------


## Remizkn

je parle de la dernire video, dont le lien mne  Pas la vido...

----------

